
React.js: Design patterns, anti-patterns, conventions, and concepts - vasanthkay
https://github.com/vasanthk/react-bits
======
acemarke
This is a great list and set of examples! There's a similar one at
[http://reactpatterns.com/](http://reactpatterns.com/) . Also, my React/Redux
links list [0] has a section labeled "React Component Patterns" [1], which has
articles explaining concepts like the "container/presentational" pattern and
"higher-order components".

[0] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

[1] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master...](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master/react-component-patterns.md)

~~~
vasanthkay
Thank you, Mark. I love your links. Chantastic's React Patterns is a fantastic
resource. I built this list on top of existing ones. I have also included a
bunch of new patterns I use at work and side projects :)

